# Setting Up a VIP222



## coach29 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone
I am new here and I am trying to set up a VIP222 I bought off EBAY, but I am having no luck. I have read the manual and I am pretty good at doing this but could not get it working last night. I have a DishPro 500 and I am trying to hook up 2 rooms. Are there any step by step instructions (maybe with pcitures" that would help me or should I just call DishNetwork?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I would first call Dish to find out if the receiver can legally be activated. I have been wrong before, but to my knowledge the ViP222 is a lease only receiver. And if I am correct about that you purchased a stolen property receiver and will be unable to activate it. When calling dish you will need the receiver ID # (R00-xxxx-xxx) and smart card (CAID) #(S00-xxxx-xxx).

If you do have a legit receiver lets start with, what kind of switch or LNBF are you using. The 222 is a dual tuner receiver so you will need 2 satellite feeds to it. If you do not have a DPP44 (Dish Pro Plus) or a DPP LNBF, you will need two live feeds to sat tuners 1 and 2. By using a DPP switch or LNBF you can run one coax to the receiver, then separate them by using a DPP Separator to feed sat tuners 1 and 2.

For room 2, you will need to have a coax run to room 2, and that hooks up to the TV2 distributed output coax connection.

From there you will need to teach the switch matrix. Do this by powering on the receiver, pressing menu-6-1-1-check-switch.

TV2 is broadcasting on an agile modulator. By entering modulator setup, you can see what channel TV2 is broadcasting on or change it if you wish. The second rooms TV will need to be on this channel to view TV.

Connect a phone line to your 222 to avoid an extra fee for no phone connection.

After all the setups are complete you will still need to contact dish to have the receiver activated.

Checklist

Make sure you can legally have receiver activated, if so add it to your existing account or sign up for a new account.
Connect to primary TV (TV1)
Connect both 8PSK satellite tuners to the 222 (two lines using DP Gear, one line and a DPP Separator using DPP Gear)
Optional, connect OTA Antenna to 8VSB OTA ANT
Connect room two to TV2 out, if this line has cable TV or a satellite feed on it you will need to DI-plex it.
Connect a live phone line
Connect Receiver power
Teach the switch/LNBF configuration
Setup the modulated output
Select the front panel mode for "Dual mode"


----------



## coach29 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jason
Thanks for your help. I will contact Dish and see what they say. I appreciate teh quick response and help. I will let you know. 
Steve


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

The 222 is not a lease-only receiver, but most 222s ARE leased.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mattfast1 said:


> The 222 is not a lease-only receiver, but most 222s ARE leased.


Thanks Matt


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

coach29 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new here and I am trying to set up a VIP222 I bought off EBAY, but I am having no luck. I have read the manual and I am pretty good at doing this but could not get it working last night.


Perhaps you could share with us where you think you're getting hung up? No luck and can't get it working aren't very specific.

Are you having trouble getting a picture?

Trouble booting?

Can't download guide or software?

Do you know if the seller was a dealer or a private party?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

mattfast1 said:


> The 222 is not a lease-only receiver, but most 222s ARE leased.


Yep...I bought mine out right from Claude Greiner at The Dish Store.


----------

